# just a turbo, nothing else



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

ok, u guys are gonna think i am crazy, but its not me, it was my friends idea, he just sold his regal t-type but kept the upgraded turbo, it is a T62, he wants to just put it on my car for one day running low boost, yes low boost on a T62, it prolly wont spool till like 5k, but heres my question, if i ran open headers with the turbo on end, and put the turbo near the maf (how many inches away, 12?) would it work, would the car hold on 5-10psi, it is completely stock and i know my friend can get the turbo on, would the ecu and maf go along with this for a day, any feedback would be nice
PK


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

....... i cant quite understand what you are asking.. like.. put the turbo at the end of the headers.. then connect the MAF to that?.. that wouldnt do anything. sure it would spool.. but the turbo would die in like.. 2 minutes.. with no oil... but if you made a pipe going from the turbo to the MAf, it would work... very shittly.. but it would work. beware of what would be sucked up through the compressor inlet.. and... man you got a fucked up plan.. lol.. dont screw around with it just for one day


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Your MAF needs to clear at least 18" from the inlet side of the turbo. Bottom line, you can't just run a turbo setup for one day. You either take the time and money to properly build a turbo motor for good or don't do it at all. Good luck


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

don't waste your time, if you want to do a turbo project, sasve some money and buy a smaller turbo and a manifold to go with it


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i'll take the t62 from your buddy when i get another motor.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

lol, good luck getting it from him, it is off a gn that he bought, wrecked, and sold, he took the turbo off of course, so he will be getting another gn soon, and he is keeping that turbo and soom other parts from the car that were upgraded, sorry


----------



## Taffy (Oct 30, 2003)

You will need to make a 3 bolt flange for the turbo. The Turbo Regals use 3 bolt exhaust housings.

I have a feeling that the T-62 will take evenlonger than 5K to spool. It would be interesting to see though. Good luck.


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

If you let your friend destroy your car like this, you'll probably be to embarassed to post here, "Parting out my car."


----------

